# Solved: Can't find old windows folders and files.



## Chette (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,

I just reinstalled Windows XP over a previous version. I've done this before so I figured that my files and folders would be saved somewhere on the hard drive. But when the installation finished I couldn't find the folders anywhere. Something tells me they are there somewhere because the hard drive is 62.8GB full.
Could somebody give me a step by step as to how to find or restore them. Thanks.

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place.


----------



## ryladine (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you checked to see if windows made a partition on your hard drive to store the data on? it would appear to be another hard drive, perhaps labeled backups, in "my computer"

If there is not one, try using windows to search for a file you know existed previously. Something like a previously installed program, or a video.

If this has helped, please remember to mark this thread as "Solved"!


----------



## Chette (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey, I was hoping that maybe a partition had been created but no. I also tried searching the disk for a folder I know I had but the search came up with nothing. I can't understand it, the files must be there somewhere if the used space on the drive has hardly changed at all. Right now I'm running Periform's Recuva program hoping to get something back. I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## ryladine (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you tried making sure the files are not marked hidden?

Showing hidden files can come in handy-for example, say you've tried to delete everything from a floppy disk and the disk properties still indicate 100K of disk space is being used by hidden files.

To see hidden files:

1.

On the Tools menu in Windows Explorer, click Folder Options.

2.

Click the View tab.

3.

Under Hidden files and folders, click Show hidden files and folders.

Note To access Windows Explorer, click Start, point to All Programs, and then click Windows Explorer.
.

--------------------------

sorry for the formatting Couldn't remember how to do it on xp so i copied it off microsoft's site

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx


----------



## Chette (Oct 9, 2010)

I tried un-hiding everything. Still didn't show me any of my previous files. I was able to get some stuff back using the Recuva program but a lot of files had been overwritten by the installation. I'm still very curious as to what exactly happened. Thanks for the help though...much appreciated.


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

*Google for and download SpaceMonger - that will show you where the files are.*


----------

